# FS128T Build



## LiLBlue (Sep 4, 2013)

Well missed my FS128T so bad I went back on bought 2 more. While at bass pro picked up a 30lb minn kota and a lowrance FF Mark 5 pro. And will be rigging them up soon. But any advice/lessons learned would be appreciated greatly.


----------



## LiLBlue (Sep 4, 2013)

Price matched with Academy and a military discount and award points for buying the kayaks. Set up with battery was less than 250 total.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Instead of mounting the trolling motor on the side, I would mount it on the back and get an extended handle.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Or mount to the back, set up a rudder system to steer the trolling motor. Then take the trolling motor head off the arm. Mount the brain within arms reach. Run the cables through the body


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Yup like these guys are saying mount that motor on the back and rig up a way to steer it from the front. Dont forget to register the yak. I love mine with a trolling motor it really expands your fishing possibilities!


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Check out this guys setup. Crisp, Clean and easy to use from what I can tell. I know it a completely different boat but you see the idea. Around the 3 min mark he goes into the trolling motor details.


----------



## LiLBlue (Sep 4, 2013)

Well with my job and all the build is coming along slowly. Got the motor mounted and cut. And rigged the steering cables up. Seat controlled. Thanks for the advice so far guys. It's still a work in progress.....


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Looking good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

What are you doing about the power head?


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

I would like to see the seat control in action!!


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

I have looked at this yak and it seems to be layed out pretty good but seems BIG! How does it paddle?


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Tank, every thing I have heard is that it is great inshore and river wise. Supposedly it is a brute when heading offshore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LiLBlue (Sep 4, 2013)

I took the power head apart and rigged it up in a coleman waterproof box with a control knob from radio shack. I will post pics soon. its a clear box so i want to paint the inside black or tan to match the yak. 

So far so good. I have been in rivers and inshore and paddling isnt so bad. Im sure with a little chop it would be killer. Shooting for next weekend being the first day to take them both out. (I am building 2 of the same ones)

Here is where I found the idea for seat controls and my controller. This guy has tons of good DYI. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zyR8OmJIBM


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Definitely wanna see the trolling motor rig....I have a 24 volt w/ out a power head and was looking to mount it on something???? But I'll have to rig up steering and controls so I'll cheat off ya!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I fished with my fs128t this weekend and it was great. BPS sent me new seals and nuts for the hatch screws which I installed a couple months ago. I got in a pretty good shower Friday with no leaking I could see. I was fishing an Alabama river creek and it was comfortable - tracked well and had ten times more room than my outback. It is a beast to paddle and I am a little sore from it. Actually made me want to trade the outback for a pa

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## LiLBlue (Sep 4, 2013)

where did you go to get the latches etc? just call or go in?


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Lil blue where are you located?


----------



## LiLBlue (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm on the FL/AL line right at I10.

Sent from my Note 3.


----------



## Brazilianut (Dec 11, 2011)

*Pix*

Hi, this is how I riggid mine. I cannot compare with another kayaks as this is my first one...
Most ideas were taken from watching videos on youtube.
Have fun!!!


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

Nice setup. I bet it lights up like a Christmas tree at night. Looks good.


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Brazilianut said:


> Hi, this is how I riggid mine. I cannot compare with another kayaks as this is my first one...
> Most ideas were taken from watching videos on youtube.
> Have fun!!!


Nice looking rig! I just got the new style FS12t. Very similar to the 128. Are the lights in the rear inside the yak or outside. Also what kind of lights. Thanks


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

You could see it coming at night for sure. 
Looks good
Nice setup


----------



## Brazilianut (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Chapman5011 and being seen is the whole idea!

Thanks Tank Banger, all the lights are LED strips bought on ebay and all of them are installed outside.


----------

